
New Scandals Show How Pervasive Mass Surveillance Is in the West - lisper
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/04/three-new-scandals-show-how-pervasive-and-dangerous-mass-surveillance-is-in-the-west-vindicating-snowden/
======
1024core
Wake me up when someone goes to jail.

When you start sending the perps to jail for violating others' constitutional
rights, they'll fall in line pretty quickly.

Until then, these "scandals" are no different than Kim Kardashian's nip-slip
or that Paris Hilton video.

~~~
debt
i think they both hilton and kardashian had nip-slips and leaked videos.

maybe that's the future though; privacy is premium service wherein you can
dole out whichever tasty bits you like while all the other pleebs live out in
the open.

~~~
jdimov10
No, that's not really the future. Here's the future: you don't get any
privacy, period. Get over it. Live with it. Doesn't matter who you are - you
don't get any.

Oh, and you know what? The future has already arrived.

~~~
1024core
> Doesn't matter who you are - you don't get any.

Really? I doubt it. The rich and powerful get plenty of privacy and
protection. It's just the us remaining 98% that don't.

~~~
jdimov10
No, the rich and powerful pay boatloads of money for privacy, but don't get
anything of substance in return.

------
trendia
Nearly everyone has smartphones, even the most privacy-conscious people. Until
we find an alternative to the current devices, which have a mic/camera/gps
that could be turned on remotely, I don't think we will be able to combat the
invasion of privacy

~~~
dogma1138
get a phone without GPS (yes there are such phones) and physically remove the
microphone and use a wired headset.

~~~
msh
It can still be triangulated from the phone towers.

~~~
TenJack
What about using voip such as Google voice?

~~~
dogma1138
Still need internet connection, tracking a device over wireless is arguably
just as easy, even if you rotate your mac addresses.

------
pmyjavec
It's practically out of control. How do you educate a whole population on how
it all works to help them avoid the mass surveillance trap?

~~~
empath75
More importantly, how do you stop it? These systems have the ability to
destroy or compromise anybody that speaks up against them. Everyone has
secrets.

~~~
akvadrako
Indeed, everybody has secrets, so what's the big deal? If everybody's secrets
were out, then it would just become the new normal.

I think the privacy war is as winnable as the war on terrorism. It's better to
figure out how best to build a post-privacy world then to cling to old
unachievable ideals.

Maybe we can get a semblance of privacy by flooding the system with so much
data, real and fake, that it requires real detective work to dig up reliable
information about someone.

~~~
lostlogin
Do you draw your curtains? Close doors? Close the toilet door? Do you wear
clothes on a hot day? Do you leave bank statements out when friends are
coming? Do you have performance appraisals publicly? Do you mind if everyone
sees every email/text you ever sent? Would you be happy if your doctor saw you
and treated you in the waiting room? Humans have an inherent desire for
privacy a lot of the time where I am.

